# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Warning System Land Mines?

## InfantryAmerican

Okay, so I just got paid, found this, and *had* to share this with you guys.  :Yes: 

I'm thinking about getting a pack of these.


To me it makes perfect sense in both a real SHTF scenario and even a regular intrusion alarm. I kinda get the impression it might be even be fun to have for other reasons, too.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kyratshooter

According to what you have told us here you quit you job and moved to the woods, where you live in a shack with no electricity, no running water and use the computer at the local library.

Why would anyone want to "intrude" on you? 

You have nothing worth taking!

The booby traps will be the most valuable thing you own.

----------


## hunter63

Not really interested, could be trouble.
My dogs would retrieve them.....

----------


## randyt

could probably make the same for pennies on the dollar from rat traps

----------


## Phaedrus

Iz that for zombiez?

----------


## crashdive123

Cool idea and product if you have a need for it.

----------


## InfantryAmerican

> According to what you have told us here you quit you job and moved to the woods, where you live in a shack with no electricity, no running water and use the computer at the local library.
> 
> Why would anyone want to "intrude" on you?
> 
> You have nothing worth taking!
> 
> The booby traps will be the most valuable thing you own.


I wasn't aware guns and stockpiles of ammunition ran on electricity and sold for less than $80.


Also, I find your use of the word "shack" insulting. I built a log cabin based on a book I bought.

----------


## randyt

love self built log cabins, it's a hobby of mine. Do you have any photos and if so will you post one?  Don't feel bad, someone called mine a hut lol, didn't bother me a bit

----------


## hunter63

Y'all are getting your leg pulled a bit......Just to be clear....
Our cabin is on my avatar.....

That said....I still don't like booby traps with my animals around....to say nothing of the neighbors....
Cool, but not for me.

----------


## InfantryAmerican

I'm glad some people like it.

I mean, even if they aren't useful now, they could be if things got bad. Also, these things seem to be constructed pretty sturdy. They're apparently used in extreme sports like paintball as makeshift landmines, so it doesn't seem like anyone has been injured by one being used properly.


Just remember, lots of "moral" people will go at great lengths for food when it's scarce.

----------


## Rick

It's your money. You don't need our approval to purchase whatever you want. When you post a product you are almost certain to receive yays and nays.

----------


## hunter63

My network of neighbors, that are business partners and friends that are more important to me than booby traps.......
Only two ways in and out.....they have my back.....don't need to paint ball Fido.

Let us know how they work...reviews are always welcome.....Like you say, Just in Case.....

----------


## randyt

rat trap, 1/4 inch tubing, ramset charges,  fishing line, noise maker not booby trap. The problem with booby traps is they don't discriminate, I don't have use for either one.

----------


## InfantryAmerican

I'll let you know when they get in. 

Basically my thing is every pay check (so once every two weeks), I have a certain amount of money I spent on survival gear. Most of it I buy online (except water). So I see wild stuff like this. Personally I think it's pretty cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## kyratshooter

"As far as how "out in the woods" I am, I'm far away but close to civilization at the same time. It's like a mile hike to the road, and a five minute drive to civilization (a local VFW is the closest building). Sometimes I go there for wings if I want to spoil myself. I do not have electricity or running water. I have propane tanks but I do most everything with a wood stove. I did most of the original construction with power tools (there are some I really like). I've gone to chopping wood with an axe, but I'm eyeing up this awesome handsaw on Ebay that looks like it'll make the job a lot easier."


No electricity, no running water, living in the wilderness an incredible 6 miles from civilization, joined the forum from the public library, but apparently there is an internet connection for these 2:53am forum posts!

Just wondering how you manage that?

----------


## InfantryAmerican

> No electricity, no running water, living in the wilderness an incredible 6 miles from civilization, joined the forum from the public library, but apparently there is an internet connection for these 2:53am forum posts!
> 
> Just wondering how you manage that?


What is this, a trial?  :Stick Out Tongue:  So far all of your posts in response to this thread (and several to others I've made) are pretty much just berating me or doubting my story. I don't know why you'd think someone would spend hours lying about living in a cabin in the woods online, but you can believe what you want. I will say it does reflect pretty poorly on the rest of the community when a new (active) poster joins (who is actually the real deal) and I'm bombarded with cynical posts like yours. Just for the record, when your community has many unwelcoming members, it probably explains why there aren't a lot of other active users here.

Not trying to be crass here, but I calls'em how I sees'em!

Anyway, to answer your question, I have a solar powered computer that I actually built. Maybe I'll make a thread on this if there's enough interest. It costed like less than $100 from parts that I ordered online. 

 I also have an old laptop with this thing.  It's basically takes any laptop and grants it internet access via cell phone reception  so it just uses cell phone signals for wireless internet. No sign up required. It's all prepaid. 

Normally I wouldn't have a laptop mind you since my solar one takes care of most of my needs, but I got it after I joined this community so I could communicate with other people.


And once again, I'll tell you how the landmines work when I get them. As much as I like the idea of some kind of defensive procedure against intruders, I think they're probably going to be most helpful for animals that try to get into garbage cans I have outside of the cabin.

----------


## Rick

> I don't know why you'd think someone would spend hours lying about living in a cabin in the woods online




You would be amazed and shocked at how many we get that do exactly that. All the while they are living in comfortable suburbia and some in their mom's basement.

----------


## InfantryAmerican

> You would be amazed and shocked at how many we get that do exactly that. All the while they are living in comfortable suburbia and some in their mom's basement. [/COLOR]


Weird world we live in I suppose. 

Regardless, I have nothing to gain from lying. I have a lot of time and energy to dedicate to these forums whenever I don't have things to do. I'm actually going to do some day labor tomorrow since the weather is supposed to be so nice.

----------


## DSJohnson

Austin,
Thank you for the post.  They are illegal in Oklahoma.  Anything that can use a live round, even when it is NOT intended to, but with no modification is considered to be a "booby trap/destructive device"  I used to have a couple for paintball until a local DA made the point of showing me the state code on it. 

I like the idea of having perimeter security in certain situations but for the most part I have never found myself in a situation where I could not find a solution to the problem (like having someone "Set up/stand watch")

----------


## Eastree

I wonder if something like this (and I have seen something else which uses a shotgun primer -- which now I'm wondering if some states would still consider a live round) could be set up to help deter four-legged intruders from a garden.

----------


## InfantryAmerican

So I got my landmines. 


They're honestly pretty cool. What I did was set them around my garbage cans outside to keep critters out. It works _wonders._ It's pretty awesome not having to get up in the morning and pick your garbage up off the property. 

And to those of you who were worried about it, they aren't dangerous. They're loud, but there's virtually no risk of being hurt by them.

----------


## hunter63

So what kind of critters are you scaring away?

Had my game camera set up on the porch of my cabin, while I was gone....

Came back a couple of weeks later and had 3 pictures of the porch in moon light....did not see any thing out of the ordinary.
To this day I wonder what the heck it was.........

----------


## WalkingTree

This one time...me and a girlfriend had a house together, and were having fun creating flower beds and such. Kept discovering that overnight some cats (or just one) were tearing things up. Can't figure out why a cat would care to tear up a flower bed. And can't remember now how we figured out it even was a cat versus something else. Was really pissing us off though. Anyway, I got some mousetraps, fixed them such that there was a tack in it with some heavy string to the business-end...so that when it sprung it wouldn't snap all the way down and break a poor critter's leg or foot but just give it a good shock and scolding. The next night we were in bed and twice heard a loud distressed "YMEOW!" from the flower bed area. After that our flower beds were left undisturbed.

Hunter - you have some pictures of ghosts. But they're just invisible.

----------


## hunter63

Some things defy logical explanation.....so I don't doubt it.

----------


## WalkingTree

> The next night we were in bed and twice heard a loud distressed "YMEOW!" from the flower bed area.


Nobody's got a good sex joke about this part? That was a good set up. Would've been a good one.

----------

